# wie heissen nur diese tasten ?



## kai.n (16. Jul 2007)

hallo zusammen,

ich verzweifel gerade daran die keycode konstanten von 2 tasten rauszubekommen.
es mag auch daran liegen das ich neu im handy thema bin und nicht so recht weiss eo ich suchen soll:
also ich habe inzwischen kapiert wie ich mit den KEY_NUM0 - KEY_NUM9 tasten arbeite ..
nun möchte ich noch die tasten oben links und rechts die meist für exit commands genutz werden ansprechen.
wie ich das über den commandlistener mache weiss ich aber ich würde sie gerne direct ansprechen.
ich hab mir ausgeben lassen das sie -7 und -9 odder so als keycode haben .. aber wie heisst die konstante dazu ?
so wie bei mir 49 = KEY_NUM1 ist.. ??







hoffe es klar was ich meine.
und wenn mir jemand ne adresse nennen könnte wo ich solche infos selber finde wäre supper !!

danke schonmal
kai


----------



## The_S (16. Jul 2007)

Das geht nicht. Schon allein deswegen nicht, da J2ME für alle Modelle einheitlich ist, diese Tasten aber nicht alle Handys haben. Wenn du dich auf ein Handy spezialisierst, kannst du dir das API vom entsprechenden Anbieter (Nokia) holen und gucken, ob dus damit abfragen kannst.


----------



## Jockel (16. Jul 2007)

Die Keycodes für die verfügbaren Softkeys eines Devices kannst du auch in der Polish-Liste nachschauen... (http://www.j2mepolish.org/devices/devices-vendor.html)
Eigentlich eine Schande, dass sich die Hersteller da nicht einigen konnten...


----------



## ice-breaker (16. Jul 2007)

das Problem ist, das Siemens-Handys in fast jedem Handy versch. codes für die Softkeys einsetzen, bei Nokia ist das zum Glück konstant 

dieser Thread sollte dir helfen:
http://www.j2meforums.com/forum/index.php?topic=5147.0


----------

